# Is this Anacharis?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought a bunch of this plant at Petsmart that they called "Bush Plant". It looks very similar to Hornwort, but more fine. I have only seen Anacharis in photos so I can't tell if that's what it is. Is Anacharis the only other aquatic plant that looks similar to Hornwort?
Anyway, I put a bunch of sprigs of this "bush plant" floating on the top of Lila's tank and she loves it! It's so cute to watch her weaving over and under and in between. It's better than the hornwort because it's less dense. She could swim around a few sprigs of hornwort in her tank, but she couldn't swim through and under and over like she can with this stuff.


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I will tonight. I'm at work right now.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, here's a picture. It's the floating stuff in the center and to the left. The stuff on the right weighted on the bottom is hornwort.
Aww, isn't Lila cute? :-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think it's anachris. I'd guess it was hornwort or something similar. They sell hornwort at my local petsmart as well, never paid attention to the label.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm. Ok. They did have hornwort there, too. It's very similar but not as dense. Weird.


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

It sure does seem to be hornwort.

By the way, adorable fish! She looks so little.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is Cabomba Carolinia.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

maycausedeath said:


> By the way, adorable fish! She looks so little.


Hehe thanks! She is super cute and really little. She's about an inch and a half. I think she might still be really young because she still has stripes after having her for a week already (they've faded a lot, though).


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> That is Cabomba Carolinia.


Yes! I think that's it! I looked it up and it's also called Fanwort.
Cool. Thanks.
Petsmart called it "Bush Plant" haha.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Yes! I think that's it! I looked it up and it's also called Fanwort.
> Cool. Thanks.
> Petsmart called it "Bush Plant" haha.


Yup...that it is! I am just getting into real plants myself and have that in my first planted tank...I love it, with good light it grows like crazy, and I just clip off the top and stick it in the gravel to start another. My betta loves to sleep on it too!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

OrangeAugust said:


> Yes! I think that's it! I looked it up and it's also called Fanwort.
> Cool. Thanks.
> Petsmart called it "Bush Plant" haha.


I think it's superior to hornwort, it doesn't shed. The fish love to rest on it. I took out his leaf hammock since he preferred those plants. It grows fast and can be anchored or floated.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

weird, looks nothing like the cabomba I have


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is the plant I have...It is Cambomba http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php...pID=39&zenid=34daeaf077e2c121cd8057e92eb0a361


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I think it's superior to hornwort, it doesn't shed. The fish love to rest on it. I took out his leaf hammock since he preferred those plants. It grows fast and can be anchored or floated.


 it does shed when it isnt happy and makes a mess (PITA IMO lol)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is very interesting and good to know about it being Fanwort. My Hornwort is starting to look brownish almost reddish in some places and I read that under a lot of good light that is normal does anyone know if thats true ? It seems okay other than that and it doesnt shed that much.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww your girl is so cute :-D
I love the girls ^.^


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this plant...I just clipped the top off of one two days ago and stuck it in the gravel..it has grown an inch already! It's going to be a great help filling up my next tank!


----------

